# What do you do to keep teeth clean?



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

We were told many things from giving frozen bones, antlers, brushing teeth, and all sorts of things.
Wondering what you do and how often.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't clean his teeth. I feed raw and bones so there no need


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Same as Marcus.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I buy a powder I sprinkle on top of Lola's food by vetscience. Lola is going on 6 and has no tarter build up just from putting this powder on top of her food. My vet looked at her teeth and was so impressed with how white and clean they were, he asked for the name of it so he could suggest it to other patients! 

I also think that her diet contributes to her clean teeth. No milk bones, or snacks other than raw broccoli or raw carrots. I feed her a grain free diet, use Frome dry with raw meat added... I soak the dry to the point where it is soft.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

In my experience....genetics makes the biggest difference. I have a 14+ year old with awesome dental health with no effort on my part. And I know 2 year olds that need dentals even with bones, brushing, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Found the same thing as SwimDog. My Jacks (almost 8 ) has gorgeous white teeth - nothing special done by me.


----------



## RobDGO (Oct 4, 2012)

My vet told me the best teeth she sees in her practice are those that get raw marrow or soup bones. Raw only!


----------



## BlueChopper (Apr 15, 2013)

Raw meaty bones!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I brush Max's teeth - and while brushing them, I found a strange white lump that turned out to be something called an epilus. It was benign, thank the Goddess, but it had to be removed. I would never have seen it had I not been brushing!


----------

